# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Mở bán đất đầu tư KCN Phú Mỹ 3, lợi nhuận có thể lên đến 50%. 0918.072.589

## levan4310

*Kênh đầu tư nào sẽ mang lại lợi nhuận bền vững? LH: 0918.072.589*
- Với lợi nhuận có thể đem lại: 20%, 30%, 50%, 100%.
Đất nền đầu tư giá rẻ, Là kênh trú ẩn an toàn trong tất cả sự lựa chọn hiện nay.
Theo nhận định chuyên gia:
"thời cơ chưa bao giờ tốt hơn cho khu vực tam giác kinh tế: TP HCM – Đồng Nai – Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu. Đan chuyển mình- Hiện nay.
Giao thông kết nối đi sau và đang triển khai. Điều gì xảy ra trong 6 tháng tới; Giá đất sẽ tăng từ 30% đến 50% là rất khả thi.

- Vị trí tọa lạc cạnh KCN Phú Mỹ 3,  xã Phước Hòa, huyện Tân Thành, tỉnh Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu, nằm tại vị trí vô cùng đắc địa, được cho là vùng đất "địa linh- Nhân kiệt", được thiên nhiên ban tặng khí hậu bốn mùa tươi mát. Đây chính là sự lựa chọn đầu tư vững chắc trong tương lai còn là thiên đường dành cho cuộc sống.



Giá trị cốt lõi.


- Vị trí địa lý vàng: Đón đầu hoàn chỉnh hạ tầng giao thông- Đón đầu sự bùng nổ sự gia tăng - Đón đầu của dòng tiền đầu tư: Đến từ vị trí của ngõ kết nối TP HCM.
- Đặc biệt bán với giá rất ưu đãi.
- Giá chỉ 2.5 triệu/m2 (đã VAT)- Sổ đỏ trao tay.
- Diện tích linh hoạt từ 150m2/nền – 500m2/nền.
- Thanh toán linh hoạt.
*- Liên hệ: LÊ VĂN 0918.072.589*
Để được tư vấn - Đưa đón tham quan thực tế dự án một cách nhanh nhất

----------

